# HOBIE PEDAL KAYAKS



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone have one of these? They look like fun.

Mirage Drive


----------



## Hand Reel (Oct 2, 2007)

Well....... Ok, I dont get it! Where is the pic or punch line?:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

No punch line. They have pedals instead of paddles. (Mirage Drive)


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

We have one and love it! It's so nice to have your hands free for fishing


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

i have the 12' mirage outfitter 2 person

it is a blast!!!

if we dont feel like taking the boat out we will go king fishing in it out in the gulf during summer.

these kayaks are an awesome ride and they are extremely well built.

these things catch fish! me and my son have caught a ton out of ours.

and their super quiet too. quieter than paddling.

the only drawback is the fins need about a foot and a half to move for best efficacy.

but you can still paddle it if you really need to.

they are super comfy too!

ours is the only kayak i don't feel cramped in!


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Sheyaker has one and swears by it. Check thread "Show us your yak"


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Rusty:

There are probably 20 of us in the Pensacola area that have Hobies. I have two and use them to fish all the time. Come demo one at Key Sailing sometime.

Ted


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Rusty... I have a Hobie"Outback" and to me.... it's the ULITIMATE FISHING MACHINE!!! It's stable... lots of room and you can troll... AND work a gulp at the same time or get a drink.. and eat without having to stop. You can't go wrong with a Hobie!!!
















My







......


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I was wondering when you were going offer your .02. Just kidding


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

its a shame they cost so much, I would love to have one. It would save my body the daily butt whooping I usually endure.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Laffs... Yep Bill... you KNEW I HAD to say something... since I'm one of Hobie's biggest fans!!









I hear ya... I wish they were cheaper also!! Then... I could afford to buy an EXTRA Mirage drive... for those "just in case" moments....should you breakdown and your out on the water.


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Just don't loose the pedals .... they are $$$:reallycrying


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i've got an older hobie pedal yak (purchased ~2001). its not a fishing kayak, but i've outfitted it by putting a milk crate rod rack and a fish ruler on the side. its _definately_nice to have your hands free while fishing. the only thing i don't like about the older models is the fragile rudder system. the internal rudder strings like to come apart and it is almost impossible to get inside there!:banghead the newer ones have a more solid rudder system.


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

And the pedals are NOT interchangeable throughout the years. The early 2000 models have serious issues with the pedal rubber - beware.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I boughta tandem Hobie Miragefor my wife and me...loved it so much I bought a Mirage Sport just for meand setit up for fishing. The Hobie is the only kayak I've ever owned, so I can't speak of conventional paddle 'yaks. But, I can't imagine how a conventional 'yak could possibly provide the maneuverability or freedom to fish, change baits or rigs, troll, etc. that the Hobie provides. 

I bought the Sport through Key Sailing on Pensacola Beach. Kirk Newkirk is theregional authorized dealer and he got me a deal on a "demo" model less the pedal system or seat. I just use one from the set that came with the Outfitter.

If you're in the market, be sure to give one a test drive...


----------

